
55 Speed and red light cameras infected with WannaCry - xxxxxxxx
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/06/55-victorian-speed-and-red-light-cameras-infected-with-ransomware/
======
Piskvorrr
"human error is the cause" \- indeed. What is the purpose of a desktop system
inside a traffic camera?

------
xxxxxxxx
Apparently a maintenance worker infected them with a USB stick.

